# Freezing In Texas



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Got down to the upper 30s and low 40's here in Texas. Freezing our butts off!

Do we need to winterize?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not yet but close. I feel for ya


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I hate to say this but wnter is just around the corner







and I don't want it. 
The thought stinks to think I have to winterize
















willie


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have the Outback at the ranch in northeast of Del Rio. Was out there working this weekend and realized I had to winterize....

Had to switch from beer to whiskey while sitting around the fire pit Saturday night.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I normally will empty all lines when it gets below 32 and stays there overnight. When I say empty the lines I remove the low water caps and blow all the water out. I also remove the Hot Water plug. If it looks like it is going to stay cold for a long time I will put some RV Antifreeze in the sinks, Tub and Toilet. I usually keep the freshwater tank empty so that is not a problem. Being in Texas I never completely winterize because we camp pretty much year round.









As long as you get most of the water out you should not have a problem in the Lone Star State.
















Usually I do not do any of this until after Thanksgiving.

Have a great Winter....We cannot wait until the next Texas Rally!!!!!

KB


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> I normally will empty all lines when it gets below 32 and stays there overnight. When I say empty the lines I remove the low water caps and blow all the water out. I also remove the Hot Water plug. If it looks like it is going to stay cold for a long time I will put some RV Antifreeze in the sinks, Tub and Toilet. I usually keep the freshwater tank empty so that is not a problem. Being in Texas I never completely winterize because we camp pretty much year round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KB,

I'm actually full-timing in my Outback while we build our new home so I'm not really going to winterize. I was just stirring the pot a little to warm up our breathern from up North.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

It is so sad to hear that some of our Outbackers have to put their brand new Outback in storage for winter.














I have a rough time if I go more than 3 weeks without hitting the road in the Outback.







Maybe we should have a January Rally and get some pictures of January Camping in Texas









Let's not get them to jealous or they will move in on us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Glenn, 
If I lived in Marble Falls, I think I'd full time it all the time. Unless your building project is adding onto that castle.

It's fun stirring the pot though. We're headed to Leakey this weekend and Fredericksburg for Thanksgiving. 
My Canadian in-laws put their trailer up a month ago.

Enjoy your winter

Keith


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Tex Ag said:


> Glenn,
> If I lived in Marble Falls, I think I'd full time it all the time. Unless your building project is adding onto that castle.
> 
> It's fun stirring the pot though. We're headed to Leakey this weekend and Fredericksburg for Thanksgiving.
> ...


I'm about 4 miles from the castle. I can enjoy looking at it and let someone else pay for it.
Great time of year to visit around Leakey, Lost Maples SP. etc. enjoy.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We had a great time around Fredericksburg in the spring. I think we may hit the area again during Spring Break next year. We are headed to a Boy Scout Camp this weekend without the Outback and then next week NASCAR invades Texas and we will be there withour Outback.























KB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Really?

I thought Ghosty said it never gets below 80 in Texas?
You're not telling me he's trying to blow hot air up our kilts, are you?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I know we don't have but about 30 days a year that it gets below freezing in Alabama. I keep my TT plugged in and turn the heat on about 50 degrees when it is going to get below freezing for several days or if we are going to have a below freezing week or so I blow out the lines, empty the hot water tank and pour antifreeze in the drains. It is better to be safe than sorry.
Stan


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought Ghosty said it never gets below 80 in Texas?
> You're not telling me he's trying to blow hot air up our kilts, are you?
> ...


Ghosty's a lawyer - need I say more









Regards, Glenn


----------



## dougdolan (Oct 17, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> Got down to the upper 30s and low 40's here in Texas. Freezing our butts off!
> 
> Do we need to winterize?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Glenn:

I am a new "Outbacker" and am really enjoying it. This is my first post.

I heard a great idea yesterday from a couple here in West VA (lot colder than Texas). They are also full timing it in their camper while building a house. They closed off the underbelly from wind, etc. using bales of straw. Cheap but according to them, effective

Doug
2006 29BHS
Tv 2006 Chevy 1500 "work truck"
Equalizer hitch w/sway control


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Doug & Cheryl said:


> Got down to the upper 30s and low 40's here in Texas. Freezing our butts off!
> 
> Do we need to winterize?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Glenn:

I am a new "Outbacker" and am really enjoying it. This is my first post.

I heard a great idea yesterday from a couple here in West VA (lot colder than Texas). They are also full timing it in their camper while building a house. They closed off the underbelly from wind, etc. using bales of straw. Cheap but according to them, effective

Doug
2006 29BHS

I might try that, thanks fo rthe tip. Only problem I have is the stupid longhorn cows might eat it.

Regards, Glenn 
Tv 2006 Chevy 1500 "work truck"
Equalizer hitch w/sway control
[/quote]


----------



## dougdolan (Oct 17, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> Got down to the upper 30s and low 40's here in Texas. Freezing our butts off!
> 
> Do we need to winterize?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Glenn:

I am a new "Outbacker" and am really enjoying it. This is my first post.

I heard a great idea yesterday from a couple here in West VA (lot colder than Texas). They are also full timing it in their camper while building a house. They closed off the underbelly from wind, etc. using bales of straw. Cheap but according to them, effective

Doug
2006 29BHS

I might try that, thanks fo rthe tip. Only problem I have is the stupid longhorn cows might eat it.

Regards, Glenn 
Tv 2006 Chevy 1500 "work truck"
Equalizer hitch w/sway control
[/quote]
[/quote]

Our cows prefer hay!

Doug


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

To a weatherman in Texas a "HARD FREEZE WARNING" is somewhere around 30 degrees.







I'm a semi-fulltimer in the TT and this will be my first winter living in it. This weekend I dropped the underbelly in some strategic locations and put the foam pipe insulation on all the water lines. I'm glad I did. There are some places where the water lines were laying on the under belly cover. If the temperature did get low, they could freeze. I figured $10 for the foam and an afternoon of playing was well worth the effort. Much cheaper than fixing a broken water line in the middle of winter. After screwing the underbelly back in place I also caulked around the edge and used spray foam around any gaps around the sewer lines and also some spots where they weren't too careful triming for the spring shackles.

As a side benefit, I've notice my hot water is also a little hotter by the time it makes it from the heater, 20 feet to my shower.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Doug & Cheryl said:


> ]
> 
> Our cows prefer hay!
> 
> Doug


These cows will walk into the middle of a smouldering burn pile and pull out and eat burnt cactus. I wouldn't put it past them to eat anything.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Doug & Cheryl said:


> Got down to the upper 30s and low 40's here in Texas. Freezing our butts off!
> 
> Do we need to winterize?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Glenn:

I am a new "Outbacker" and am really enjoying it. This is my first post.

I heard a great idea yesterday from a couple here in West VA (lot colder than Texas). They are also full timing it in their camper while building a house. They closed off the underbelly from wind, etc. using bales of straw. Cheap but according to them, effective

Doug
2006 29BHS
Tv 2006 Chevy 1500 "work truck"
Equalizer hitch w/sway control
[/quote]

Ya know, I was thinking about this last night. Dry hay is one heck of a fire hazard from maybe something as simple as a cigarette. I have been to 3 house fires this year from a cigarette tossed into dry mulch in the garden in the front of a house. It goes up quickly.

John


----------

